# Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?



## nikmark (23. August 2004)

Moin,
ich habe gerade jede Menge Staudengewächse für unseren Garten bei einer Kollegin abgeholt. Die haben auch Bambus und richtig gross !
Ich habe mir eine 6 Meter Stange mitgebracht.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie oder ob überhaupt man die zu einer Rute bauen kann ?
Zum Stippen sollte sie vielleicht taugen  #: 
Kann man die auch teilen und vielleicht irgendwie so bearbeiten, dass man sie stecken kann ???

Irgendwie kam beim Betrachten dieser Bambusstöcke so ein wenig Nostalgie bei mir durch  #:  #: 

Nikmark


----------



## havkat (23. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Moin nikmark!

Bambusruten? Klick 

Okayokay! Nich haun! 

Hab, als Puper, selbst noch mit Bambusstippen geangelt.

Für Steckverbindungen benötigst du Messinghülsen.
Für Splitcane - Fliegenruten gibt´s die noch.

In größeren Durchmessern, für ´ne Stippe?  #c


----------



## Agalatze (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

mich hat das auch gerade an meine ersten anfänge errinnert.
ich hatte ne 3 teilige steck-bambus-rute. zum stippen ist die top.
für köderfische ist die echt super !!!
viel spaß damit


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Ich weiß von guten gespließten Fliegenruten, daß sie nicht zusammengesteckt werden. Die Verbindung zwischen den einzelnen Teilen ist extrem schräg weggeschnitten. Diese Schrägen werden zum Fischen aneinandergesetzt und dann gebunden (Ich glaube mit Klebeband? das weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau)

Aber der Aufwand für eine gespließte ist für einen Anfänger wirklich zu groß und du wolltest Dir eine Stippe zimmern! Vielleicht kanst Du die Steckverbindungen von alten Steckruten benutzen oder Du nimmst Rohrabfälle von Heizungsbauern u. co. Kupfer ist zwar nicht ganz so leicht aber zum Anfang??? Vielleicht kannst Du Dir aber auch einen Zapfen aus Hartholz drehen (oder nimm Glafaserstücke alter Steckruten, sieht ja keiner und die sind wenigstens flexibel)


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Du meintest aber sicher so eine Rute? (diese ist eine alte von der DAM). Habe sie Von Grund auf restauriert. Die alten Messinghülsen ausgebaut, abgeschliffen und poliert, Ringe gesäubert, entoxidiert und wieder angebunden, Rollenfuß neu verschraubt und gebunden und natürlich auch gereinigt, poliert. Jetzt sieht sie aus wie fabrikneue Ware, wahrscheinlich glänzt sie soger noch schöner. Geangelt habe ich damit aber noch nie. Die Fotos zeigen die Rute vor der Restaurierung. Nur die Hülsen sind schon poliert. Den Bambus habe ich komplett vom alten Lack befreit und nicht serienmäßige Farbe vom Vorgänger entfernt. Anschließend wurde die Rute komplett neu mit Klarlack lackiert. Jetzt hält sie weitere 1oo ach was sage ich 1000 Jahre (denn ich fische sie ja nicht) :q


----------



## Adrian* (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

du kannst als steckverbindung alte patronenhülsen nehmen..haben die früher auch gemacht hülsen aus em krieg gesammelt und die durch gesägt und auf die ruten enden geklebt....


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

@Adrian* 
dann wird´s Zeit das es endlich wieder Krieg gibt, sonst bleibt der Räucherofen kalt, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Ich stand mal auf einer Messe ganz erstaunt vor so einer Bambusrute aus den 60ern. Muss erhlich sagen ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das man mit so einer Rute Fische fangen kann. Wenn da ein dicker Karpfen beisst stelle ich mir so vor, macht es einfach knack und die Rute ist durch. Ist schon fastsinierend mit was man alles so angeln kann.


----------



## Adrian* (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

@Bondex 

 :q  :q  #r


----------



## nikmark (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Danke für die Tipps !
Jau, sowas wie die von Bondex wollte ich mir bauen   
@ Havkat
netter Link, aber ich bin Grobmotoriker  :q  :q 

Bei der Sache mit dem Räuchern vergesst ihr allerdings eines   , ich bin bekannt für meine Fangerfolge  :c  :c  :c 
(siehe Benutzername)


Nikmark


----------



## Case (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*



> Ich stand mal auf einer Messe ganz erstaunt vor so einer Bambusrute aus den 60ern. Muss erhlich sagen ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das man mit so einer Rute Fische fangen kann. Wenn da ein dicker Karpfen beisst stelle ich mir so vor, macht es einfach knack und die Rute ist durch. Ist schon fastsinierend mit was man alles so angeln kann.



Damals war 'ne Vollglasrute auch noch eine Sensation. Wir hatten zu der Zeit 3 Bambus, 2 gespließte und eine Vollglas. Die längste Bambus hatte 6 Meter und war Stellfischrute auf Hecht. Die beiden 3 bzw 4 Meter langen waren vom Rotauge bis zum Karpfen für ALLES. Die Dinger sind eigentlich nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Also meine ersten Angeljahre hatte ich die 3 Meter :q , und mein Vater würde heut noch damit angeln, wenn ich ihm nicht ab und zu 'ne neue Rute kaufen tät. 

Case


----------



## Reisender (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

@Adrian     wenn dein alter stimmt 15 Jahre, dann frage ich mich welchen krieg du meinst...dein mit deinen Eltern????  #h :q 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## havkat (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

@Case



> Die längste Bambus hatte 6 Meter und war Stellfischrute auf Hecht.



Jouuu! Die hatten Opa und Uropa auch!
Unten ´ne große Nottingham dran, 60er "Damyl" drauf, ´ne Boje von Korkproppen, Kettenvorfach, ein kleiner Anker als Drilling und das ganze Geraffel wurde dann seitlich an die NSU geschnallt............ und go! 

@Adrian

Das mir den Patronenhülsen ist nicht doof! #6

Schützen oder Jäger anhaun. 

Für ´ne dicke Stippe: Großwildjäger


----------



## nikmark (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Schon gut die Antworten und auch zu lesen, aus welcher Altersgruppe sie kommen ! 
Ihr KIDS !!! ...kennt Ihr die Geschichten nicht mehr  ;+  ;+ 
es ist halt meine Jugend (beim lesen  :q ) durchgekommen, ABER DAS DING BASTEL ICH JETZT  #h 

Ist einfach irgendwie Klasse so ein Teil  #:  #: 

Nikmark


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2004)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Kann mir einer sagen wie alt meine Rute ist? Die ist ungefär 4 Meter lang und hat winzige Messingringe


----------



## speiky (26. März 2008)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Habe noch eine 8 m Bambusrute zu stehen.War einmal mit stippen.Mir sind fast die Arme abgefault.Also bevor damit angeln ab in die Muckibude oder mit Kran.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Hey nix gegen Bambusstippen, habe mit solchen Teilen angefangen, waren echt endgeil. Wohlgemerkt waren, möchte meine hochmodulierten Ruten von heute nicht gegen tauschen


----------



## Wollebre (26. März 2008)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Patronenhülsen sind im Material zu dick und laufen unten konisch zu. Für die unteren Teile brauchste dann schon eine 2 cm Hülse von ner Bordkanone. Den 6m Prügel musste dann mit zwei Mann halten  Lege die Teilung der Rute fest. Meß die Durchmesser, und geh zu einem Metall verarbeitenden Betrieb und lass Dir aus max 0,5 mm Alu- oder Messingrohr entsprechende Stücke absägen.

Schade, habe vor einigen Jahren meine alten Knüppel in den Sperrmüll gegeben....

Dafür hab ich noch eine asbach uralte DAM Haifischrute Modell "Nordsee". Vor 43 Jahren gekauft. Absoluter top Zustand. Nur einmal vor Helgoland auf Grundhai geangelt. Wer so etwas sammelt kann sich bei mir melden. 
Gruss, Wolle


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Bambusruten wie bei Huckleberry Finn ?*

Ich habe als Stepke mal eine Bambus zusammen gebaut.Die Bambusteile aus der Gärtnerei.Die Spitze war von einer alten Glasfieber. Soweit so gut.
Als Verbindungshülsen hab ich Vaters gute alte CB Funk Antenne(Die Langen aufen Haus) zerschnitten.

Wie das aus ging ???
Lieber nicht|splat2:


----------

